# Je n'arrive pas a installer windows 10 via bootcamp



## bilballe (27 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, 

Aujourd'hui, j'ai besoin de votre aide, en effet j'ai eu quelques soucis sur mon ordinateur en ce moment, j'ai voulu installer windows 10 sur mon Imac avec bootcamp, tout ce passe normalement jusqu'a l'installation de windows, je tape ma clef produit et la on me demande de choisir un disque dur sur lequel installer windows mais le probleme est qu'aucun d'eux ne marche pas meme celui créé par bootcamp, windows ne peux être installé dessus.

J'ai donc essayé de cliquer sur formater, ca n'a pas marché, supprimé non plus et c'est la que mon deuxième problème arrive, depuis que j'ai fait ca, impossible de remettre le disque de mon mac en un seul bloc, il reste partitioné, ce qui me donne quand meme 200 GB non utilisable.

J'espère que vous pourez m'aider, merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Mars 2016)

bilballe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Aujourd'hui, j'ai besoin de votre aide, en effet j'ai eu quelques soucis sur mon ordinateur en ce moment, j'ai voulu installer windows 10 sur mon Imac avec bootcamp, tout ce passe normalement jusqu'a l'installation de windows, je tape ma clef produit et la on me demande de choisir un disque dur sur lequel installer windows mais le probleme est qu'aucun d'eux ne marche pas meme celui créé par bootcamp, windows ne peux être installé dessus.
> 
> ...


Salut

Si tu veux récupérer l'espace "perdu", donne le retour depuis le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/terminal) des commandes :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## bilballe (27 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Si tu veux récupérer l'espace "perdu", donne le retour depuis le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/terminal) des commandes :
> *diskutil list
> diskutil cs list*



J'ai ca :

iMac-de-Jules:~ jules$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

  1:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            798.3 GB   disk0s1

  2:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s2

  3:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                200.9 GB   disk0s3

iMac-de-Jules:~ jules$ diskutil cs list

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found



Je fait quoi après ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Mars 2016)

Si tu veux récupérer les 200 Go de bootcamp (qui est de type Mac os X et c'est pas bon), tu tapes les commandes :
*diskutil eraseVolume free space disk0s3*
puis
*diskutil resizeVolume disk0s1 0b*


----------



## bilballe (27 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Si tu veux récupérer les 200 Go de bootcamp, tu tapes la commande :
> *diskutil resizeVolume disk0s1 0b*



Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, je vais refaire un post plus détaillé avec des screen pour mon problème bootcamp!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Mars 2016)

Pardon j'ai oublié une commande.
Je modifie le post initial.
Tu as récupéré l'espace libre?


----------



## bilballe (28 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pardon j'ai oublié une commande.
> Je modifie le post initial.
> Tu as récupéré l'espace libre?


Mon disque est revenu a la normale, merci beaucoup de ton aide


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Mars 2016)

bilballe a dit:


> Mon disque est revenu a la normale, merci beaucoup de ton aide


Pas de quoi. 
Par contre si tu retentes une install Windows, ne fait pas de formatage "à la main" et laisse bootcamp faire le boulot.


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Par contre si tu retentes une install Windows, ne fait pas de formatage "à la main" et laisse bootcamp faire le boulot.


Le problème est que beaucoup ne comprennent pas que l'option *Restaurer* va supprimer la partition Boot Camp, ils pensent que le logiciel va réinstaller quelque chose ! Et là Apple n'a pas été assez clair sur cette option.


----------

